# Cheapest DH bike



## gloryracer (Aug 2, 2014)

guys I am not looking for a bike but i was wondering the cheapest full dh bike out there which is new (not used)


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Might not be the cheapest, but cheap enough at $1749.95: Airborne Toxin - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

26" Huffy Rock Creek Men's Mountain Bike: Kids' Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com


----------



## gloryracer (Aug 2, 2014)

thanks for the answers guys but by writing full downhill bikes I meant full suspension plus dual crown


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

There are some super sketchy chinese frames out there like Miracle Bikes' V-10esque carbon frame for under $1000, and some of them have very pretty paint jobs. But I'd rather not risk it.

Probably the cheapest that I'd still feel safe riding:
Airborne Bicycles. Pathogen Frameset


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

The new Mongoose Boot'r is supposed to retail at around 2500 for a complete bike.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Aug 18, 2014)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 26" Huffy Rock Creek Men's Mountain Bike: Kids' Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com


Hahahaha I think the OP wants to ride it DH, not throw it DH.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Agreed, Shiver, in some states, that's voluntary manslaughter. 

Jenson has Gt fury and rocky Mountain flatline for $3100. Kona entourage is around that too.


----------



## cody_hop (Sep 5, 2014)

Have you looked at the kona operator? Not the cheapest but they sure do look good.


----------



## flyboyfish (May 27, 2013)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 26" Huffy Rock Creek Men's Mountain Bike: Kids' Bikes & Riding Toys : Walmart.com


made me LOL so hard. thanks for that. 

edit: just so that i'm sort of contributing.. i have heard good things about the airborne bikes from friends of friends. and reviews seem to be quite good. and personally i think they look ****ing SICK. i'd say your best bet would likely be one of these.


----------



## Birddog07 (Jul 26, 2011)

The new Diamondback DH8 is set to have a low price tag and a pretty good build that could be ridden hard without any real upgrades (maybe brakes or discs). Should be around $2000 too when the new model comes out (which won't be until next year, so I guess that doesn't help much).

The Airborne Toxin's are pretty good too, and you may be able to find them even cheaper if they come out with a 2015 build. It is a real entry level build though. The fork can get a new spring and damper, but the Elixir brakes are apparently really bad (although for a beginner, I think they'd be fine)

Might be hard finding a correct size, but Jenson has the 2013 GT Fury 3.0 and 2.0 for some good prices. I'd spend the extra couple hundred on the better 2.0 build if you get one.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Still looking?

Giant glory 2 for $2200

http://www.go-ride.com/m/product/giant-glory-2-2846.htm

I got my Firebird from them, they are legit.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

This would be a pretty decent deal...

http://fanatikbike.com/m/product/norco-aurum-6.3-12540.htm


----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)

*Cheapest DH Bike?*

The Specialized Status immediately comes to mind as I witnessed Phil Kmetz rip Mt. Snow a new one while brilliantly riding a Status VIDEO: Mount Snow Bike Park - East Coast Chronicles / WorldBikeParks

Witness-the-fitness. :thumbsup:


----------



## AntonioLekic (Oct 25, 2013)

The Specialized Status 2 is quite cheep for a dh bike and the specs are quite good.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

I saw some guy who was downhilling on old haro shift r something with 120mm suspension. So it's not about the bike - it's about the rider ))))


----------



## TNC3 (May 19, 2010)

Totally agree with you on that one!


----------



## racebum (Mar 13, 2013)

would buy a used 26" intense M1, have seen the frames as low as 500 and complete bikes with decent older forks for $1500 and up

also bikes like this '09 spec big hit

Specialized Big Hit Downhill Bike 2009

asking 12, not bad really even at that price, may haggle to a grand

lot of good used downhill bikes out there


----------



## DeathWish (Oct 2, 2013)

hell for $250 I was looking at this for parts alone...

https://albany.craigslist.org/bik/4680475838.html


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

Norco Aurums are pretty damn cheep at 3k for the build spec they come in (although i'm super not sure what that is.)

Aurum - Downhill - Mountain - Bikes - Norco Bicycles


----------

